# 2005 Arctic Cat 500 Leaking Fuel From Top Of Carb



## frankmako (Mar 21, 2013)

My 2005 Arctic Cat 500 started leaking fuel from the top right hand side of the carb. It looks and feels that the fuel is coming from under the throttle cable housing area just above the primer pump. I have not had time to take carb off. Has anyone had a leak on this side and area of their carb?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got to be the gasket I would think?


----------



## frankmako (Mar 21, 2013)

the top gasket could be the problem or a screw came lose on the right side. fuel is only coming down the right side. it is not a lot of fuel, just enough to keep the right side of the carb wet and have some small drops on the transmission. it looks like i got to tear off the plastic to get to the carb.


----------

